# Overclocking Newbie



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I have never overclocked before, I have been reading into it alot and I would like to try it out some. I just want to safely get a little more from my system.
My system consists of Abit AW9D-Max board, with Q6600 Quad Core CPU water cooled, 3X1 gigs of Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 MAX Bandwith PC2-6400 (400MHZ), 8800GT water cooled, ThermalTech Armor case, 4 120mm fans on cpu Radiator, 2 120mm fans on video card radiator, 2 120mm and 1 80mm fans pulling into case 2 120mm fans pushing out.
The cores are running at core 0=33 core 1=30 core 2=32 core 3=34. If you need any other info or dont need all this info feel free to let me know or edit this post. Here is the info from Everest. Im not sure where to start, I was thinking setting the ram, but I;m not sure. Thanks in advance for the help.

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name SUPERCOMPUTER 
User Name mike 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type 2x , 2447 MHz (7 x 350) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset Unknown 
System Memory 3072 MB 
BIOS Type Award (04/18/07) 
Communication Port RIM Virtual Serial Port v2 (COM3) 
Communication Port RIM Virtual Serial Port v2 (COM4) 

Display: 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (0) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller A1LAEYMP IDE Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive ST3750640A (698 GB, IDE) 
Disk Drive Maxtor 6V250F0 (233 GB, IDE) 
Disk Drive Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 (698 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A 
Optical Drive MP3525P AVW652I SCSI CdRom Device 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 135292 MB (26266 MB free) 
D: (NTFS) 715401 MB (683282 MB free) 
G: (NTFS) 104061 MB (63430 MB free) 
Total Size 932.4 GB (754.9 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device 
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device 
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (192.168.2.3) 
Modem Standard Modem 

Peripherals: 
Printer HP Officejet 7400 series fax 
Printer HP Officejet 7400 series 
Printer HP remote printers 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1] 
USB Device Generic USB Hub 
USB Device Razer Copperhead USB Mouse 
USB Device USB Audio Device 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
DMI 

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
Version 6.00 PG 
Release Date 04/18/2007 
Size 512 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP  
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, USB 

[ System ] 
System Properties: 
Universal Unique ID 00000000-00000000-00000050-8D944857 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch 

[ Motherboard ] 
Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer http://www.abit.com.tw/ 
Product AW9D-MAX (Intel i975-ICH7) 
Version 1.0 

[ Memory Controller ] 

Memory Controller Properties: 
Error Detection Method 8-bit Parity 
Error Correction None 
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V 
Maximum Memory Module Size 2048 MB 
Memory Slots 4 

[ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad ] 

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer Intel 
Version Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad 
External Clock 272 MHz 
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz 
Current Clock 2448 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade ZIF 
Socket Designation Socket 775 

[ Caches / Internal Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 32 KB 
Installed Size 32 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous 
Current SRAM Type Synchronous 
Socket Designation Internal Cache 

[ Caches / External Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type External 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 0 KB 
Installed Size 0 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous 
Current SRAM Type Synchronous 
Socket Designation External Cache 

[ Memory Modules / A0 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A0 
Installed Size 1024 MB 
Enabled Size 1024 MB 

[ Memory Modules / A1 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A1 
Installed Size 1024 MB 
Enabled Size 1024 MB 

[ Memory Modules / A2 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A2 
Installed Size 1024 MB 
Enabled Size 1024 MB 

[ Memory Modules / A3 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A3 
Installed Size Not Installed 
Enabled Size Not Installed 

[ Memory Devices / A0 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 1024 MB 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator A0 
Bank Locator Bank0/1 

[ Memory Devices / A1 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 1024 MB 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator A1 
Bank Locator Bank2/3 

[ Memory Devices / A2 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 1024 MB 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator A2 
Bank Locator Bank4/5 

[ Memory Devices / A3 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Device Locator A3 
Bank Locator Bank6/7 

[ System Slots / PCI1 ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI1 
Type PCI 
Usage Empty 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ System Slots / PCI2 ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI2 
Type PCI 
Usage Empty 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE 
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE 
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / FDD ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type 8251 FIFO Compatible 
Internal Reference Designator FDD 
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Keyboard Port 
Internal Reference Designator Keyboard 
Internal Connector Type PS/2 
External Connector Type PS/2 

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Mouse Port 
Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse 
Internal Connector Type PS/2 
External Connector Type PS/2 

[ Port Connectors / USB0 ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type USB 
Internal Connector Type None 
External Reference Designator USB0 

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type USB 
Internal Connector Type None 
External Reference Designator USB1 


Overclock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type 2x 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
CPUID Revision 000006FBh 

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 2449.97 MHz (original: 2400 MHz, overclock: 2%) 
CPU Multiplier 7.0x 
CPU FSB 350.00 MHz 

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 32 KB 
L1 Data Cache 32 KB 
L2 Cache 4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 04/18/2007-i975-W627DHG-6A79IA1CC-15 
Motherboard Name Unknown 

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4.0-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz) 
DIMM2: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4.0-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz) 
DIMM3: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4.0-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz) 

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 04/18/07 
Video BIOS Date 11/01/07 
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message 
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG 


Power Management 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Power Management Properties: 
Current Power Source AC Line 
Battery Status No Battery 
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown 
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown 


Sensor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sensor Properties: 
Sensor Type HDD 
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV) 

Temperatures: 
GPU 52 °C (126 °F) 
GPU Ambient 39 °C (102 °F) 
Maxtor 6V250F0 42 °C (108 °F) 
Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 52 °C (126 °F) 
Seagate ST3750640A 47 °C (117 °F) 


CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type 2x , 2447 MHz (7 x 350) 
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 
Original Clock 2400 MHz 
L1 Code Cache 32 KB 
L1 Data Cache 32 KB 
L2 Cache 4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 

Multi CPU: 
Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000 
CPU #0 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2448 MHz 
CPU #1 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2448 MHz 
CPU #2 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2448 MHz 
CPU #3 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2448 MHz 

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 % 
CPU #1 / Core #2 / HTT Unit #1 3 % 
CPU #1 / Core #2 / HTT Unit #2 0 % 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 0 % 

Motherboard 

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 04/18/2007-i975-W627DHG-6A79IA1CC-15 
Motherboard Name Unknown 

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel GTL+ 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 350 MHz 
Effective Clock 350 MHz 
Bandwidth 2797 MB/s 

Memory 

Physical Memory: 
Total 3070 MB 
Used 688 MB 
Free 2382 MB 
Utilization 22 % 

Swap Space: 
Total 4955 MB 
Used 513 MB 
Free 4442 MB 
Utilization 10 % 

Virtual Memory: 
Total 8026 MB 
Used 1201 MB 
Free 6824 MB 
Utilization 15 % 

Physical Address Extension (PAE): 
Supported by Operating System Yes 
Supported by CPU Yes 
Active Yes 

SPD 
[ DIMM1: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Corsair CM2X1024-6400 
Serial Number None 
Manufacture Date Week 29 / 2006 
Module Size 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM 
Memory Speed DDR2-800 (400 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 400 MHz 5.0-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 270 MHz 4.0-4-4-13 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Supported 
Auto-Precharge Supported 
Precharge All Not Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Not Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Corsair Memory, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/products.html 

[ DIMM2: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Corsair CM2X1024-6400 
Serial Number None 
Manufacture Date  Week 29 / 2006 
Module Size 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM 
Memory Speed DDR2-800 (400 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 400 MHz 5.0-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 270 MHz 4.0-4-4-13 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Supported 
Auto-Precharge Supported 
Precharge All Not Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Not Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Corsair Memory, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/products.html 

[ DIMM3: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Corsair CM2X1024-6400 
Serial Number None 
Manufacture Date Week 29 / 2006 
Module Size 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM 
Memory Speed DDR2-800 (400 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 400 MHz 5.0-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 270 MHz 4.0-4-4-13 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Supported 
Auto-Precharge Supported 
Precharge All Not Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Not Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Corsair Memory, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/products.html 

BIOS 

BIOS Properties: 
BIOS Type Award 
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message 
System BIOS Date 04/18/07 
Video BIOS Date 11/01/07 

BIOS Manufacturer: 
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm 
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40 

Windows Video 

[ NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT ] 

Video Adapter Properties: 
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Adapter String GeForce 8800 GT 
BIOS String Version 62.92.16.00.91 
Chip Type GeForce 8800 GT 
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC 
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.11.6921 - nVIDIA ForceWare 69.21) 
Memory Size 512 MB 

Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation 
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp 

Monitor 

Monitor Properties: 
Monitor Name Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] 
Monitor ID WDE2202 
Model LCM-22w2 
Manufacture Date Week 25 / 2006 
Serial Number 0 
Max. Visible Display Size 47 cm x 30 cm (22.0") 
Picture Aspect Ratio 5:3 
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 82 kHz 
Vertical Frequency 56 - 76 Hz 
Gamma 2.20 
DPMS Mode Support Active-Off 

Desktop 

Desktop Properties: 
Device Technology Raster Display 
Resolution 1680 x 1050 
Color Depth 32-bit 
Color Planes 1 
Font Resolution 96 dpi 
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36 
Pixel Diagonal 51 
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz 
Desktop Wallpaper G:\Documents and Settings\mike\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp 

Desktop Effects: 
Combo-Box Animation Disabled 
Drop Shadow Effect Disabled 
Flat Menu Effect Enabled 
Font Smoothing Enabled 
Full Window Dragging Enabled 
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled 
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled 
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled 
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled 
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Disabled 
Menu Animation Disabled 
Menu Fade Effect Disabled 
Minimize/Restore Animation Disabled 
Mouse Cursor Shadow Disabled 
Selection Fade Effect Disabled 
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled 
ToolTip Animation Enabled 
ToolTip Fade Effect Disabled 
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled 

Problems & Suggestions: 
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays. 

Windows Audio 

Device Identifier Device Description 
midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth 
mixer.0 FFFF FFFF Z-10 USB Speaker 
mixer.1 0001 0068 Realtek HD Digital input 
mixer.2 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio Input 
mixer.3 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio output 
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Realtek HD Audio Input 
wave-in.1 0001 0065 Realtek HD Digital input 
wave-out.0 FFFF FFFF Z-10 USB Speaker 
wave-out.1 0001 0064 Realtek HD Audio output 

PCI / PnP Audio 

Device Description Type 
Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] PCI 

Windows Storage 

[ Floppy disk drive ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Floppy disk drive 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File flpydisk.inf 

[ Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies 
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products 

[ Maxtor 6V250F0 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Maxtor 6V250F0 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Maxtor Corporation 
Product Information http://www.maxtor.com/en/products/ 

[ ST3750640A ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ST3750640A 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC 

[ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name LG Electronics 
Product Information http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500 
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp 

[ MP3525P AVW652I SCSI CdRom Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MP3525P AVW652I SCSI CdRom Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 

[ Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 14 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

[ Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

[ Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
Port 0170-0177 
Port 0376-0376 

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
Port FB00-FB0F 

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Logical Drives 

Drive Drive Type File System Total Size Used Space Free Space % Free Volume Serial 
A: Removable Disk 
C: Local Disk NTFS 135292 MB 109025 MB 26266 MB 19 % AC5A-A3E0 
D: (New Volume) Local Disk NTFS 715401 MB 32119 MB 683282 MB 96 % 78FA-4CE5 
F: Optical Drive 
G: Local Disk NTFS 104061 MB 40630 MB 63430 MB 61 % E062-696B 
H: Optical Drive 

Physical Drives 

[ Drive #1 - Maxtor 6V250F0 (233 GB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 (Active) NTFS C: 1 MB 135292 MB 
#2 NTFS G: 135297 MB 104061 MB 

[ Drive #2 - Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 (698 GB) ] 


[ Drive #3 - ST3750640A (698 GB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 NTFS D: (New Volume) 1 MB 715402 MB 

Optical Drives 

[ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A ] 

Optical Drive Properties: 
Device Description HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A 

[ MP3525P AVW652I SCSI CdRom Device ] 

Optical Drive Properties: 
Device Description MP3525P AVW652I SCSI CdRom Device 

ATA 

[ Maxtor 6V250F0 (V596R09G) ] 

ATA Device Properties: 
Model ID Maxtor 6V250F0 
Serial Number V596R09G 
Revision VA111630 
Parameters 486344 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector 
LBA Sectors 490234752 
Buffer 16 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead) 
Multiple Sectors 16 
ECC Bytes 4 
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4 
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 6 (ATA-133) 
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Unformatted Capacity 239372 MB 

ATA Device Features: 
SMART Supported 
Security Mode Supported 
Power Management Supported 
Advanced Power Management Supported 
Write Cache Supported 
Host Protected Area Supported 
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported 
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported 
48-bit LBA Supported 
Device Configuration Overlay Supported 

ATA Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Maxtor Corporation 
Product Information http://www.maxtor.com/en/products/ 

[ Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 (GTF200P8G4JB2F) ] 

ATA Device Properties: 
Model ID Hitachi HUA721075KLA330 
Serial Number GTF200P8G4JB2F 
Revision GK8OA70M 
Parameters 1453521 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector 
LBA Sectors 1465149168 
Buffer 31157 KB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead) 
Multiple Sectors 16 
ECC Bytes 52 
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4 
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 6 (ATA-133) 
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Unformatted Capacity 715405 MB 

ATA Device Features: 
SMART Supported 
Security Mode Supported 
Power Management Supported 
Advanced Power Management Supported 
Write Cache Supported 
Host Protected Area Supported 
Power-Up In Standby Supported 
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported 
48-bit LBA Supported 
Device Configuration Overlay Supported  

ATA Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies 
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products 

[ ST3750640A (3QD0D2W3) ] 

ATA Device Properties: 
Model ID ST3750640A 
Serial Number 3QD0D2W3 
Revision 3.AAE 
Parameters 1453521 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector 
LBA Sectors 1465149168 
Buffer 16 MB 
Multiple Sectors 16 
ECC Bytes 4 
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4 
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Unformatted Capacity 715405 MB 

ATA Device Features: 
SMART Supported 
Security Mode Supported 
Power Management Supported 
Advanced Power Management Not Supported 
Write Cache Supported 
Host Protected Area Supported 
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported 
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported 
48-bit LBA Supported 
Device Configuration Overlay Supported 

ATA Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC 
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Man that was very helpful, thanks guys.


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow! what a long post you got there. i would advise you to get a good psu and ram before anything else.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

What ram would you suggest, mid priced of course. Thanks


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

What is wrong with my power supply, Im just not sure why I need another one. Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ok for starters ........... why is sytem set up at 350FSB x 7 = 2450 ?

your cpu is normally expected to be on a 266mhz bus x multiplier of 9 = 2394mhz


I would try bumping things up to 320 mhz x 9 = 2.8 ghz (we can go higher after checking that stable first)

your memory is going to be a stumbling block seeing as how you are running 3 sticks of memory .......... that forces you into single channel ram mode which is undersirable

ONE matched pair is better for overclocking -vs- 4 sticks

in your shoes and budget minded .............. I would get these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227269


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the make and model of your power supply ? it takes a high quality power supply to overclock especially when running a water cooler system


for now you would be better trying to overclock with two sticks of ram and get back into dual channel

download cpu-z and OCCT (for stress testing)

you will need to bump your cpu voltage to 1.35

bump your ram (vdimm) voltage to 1.9 volts 

and try that .............. stress test for atleast one hour with OCCT

abort the test if you reach 63C or higher


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I just got 2 1 gig sticks of OCZ Reaper PC-6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory, this would be much better than the three corsairs, or should i get one more corsair?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

two sticks are MUCH easier to overclock .............. start with that ............ then later move to four when you get familiar with the overclocking settings


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Is the reaper any better than the corsair?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which one is rated for tighter timings and higher voltage


the lower the CAS numbers (5-5-5-15 is better than 6-6-6-18) and higher voltage rating is better ............ 2.1 is better memory than 1.8


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make and model of power supply ???????????????


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Power Supply is 700 watt thermaltake toughpower psh 700v.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

good power supply for overclocking


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried the setting you gave me and it wouldnt boot past logo screen or get into bios, had to reset cmos. I have
external clock 272
Multiplier factor x9
Estimated cpu 2448
dram spec by spd
estimated dram clock 408

voltage control auto detect
cpu core voltage 1.3125
ddr2 voltage 2.00
mch&pcie 1.5v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bump cpu voltage to 1.35 and try again


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I changed the cpu core voltage to 1.35, I changed the external clock to 320, and the ddr2 voltage to 1.9, and it wouldnt boot past logo screen, even to bios.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try cpu-1.35 clock at 300 ddr2-1.9


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.ocforums.com/archive/index.php/t-522115.html




what bios revision are you running now ? use cpu-z to answer that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.abit/browse_thread/thread/17de1fa2063af175


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I cant get my ram into dual channel mode. I have read mixed reviews on this board, and overclocking with the guru utilities in bios seems easy but I'm not sure, everything we try seems to fail lol.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I got my new ram in the mail today, and its running in dual channel mode. OCZ Reaper Dual Channel PC-6400 DDR2 800MHz, but only at 408.1 MHz according to cpu-z?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats why dual channel is sooooooooo important ......... that means your 401mhz ram is actually doubled = 802mhz ....... 


try the overclocking with the utilities and see where you can get to with successful stress testing using Orthos and core temp (both free) to monitor temps


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you got it in the correct slots on your mobo?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look on the cpu-z for cpu tab ................ is the effective FSB = 1600mhz or more ? if yes then your ram is defintely running at full 800mhz value


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Core Speed says 1632.2, and rated FSB at 1088


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm core your speed should be higher than that ..........



can you give us a picture of each screen in your bios ........... close enough that we can read the values of each item 


we will try to figure out why your system is set-up soooo low 


any image hosting website will be good ............ like imageshack


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

http://img6.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=forsalestuff025.jpg I think this is what you want.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks to me like you have it running at 2.7 ghz ?


can you give us fresh cpu-z screenshots or cpu tab / and memory tab


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

things are looking good ................ are you having any booting troubles ?


have you tried any stress testing yet ? you should try passing a prime 95 for QUAD cores for atleast one hour to be sure temps are good

abort testing if 65C is reached

OCCT is a good stress test too

you should have no troubles jacking up the external clock to 333 x multipler of 9 = 3.0ghz and strap cpu as 1333mhz

also you should have some options in the bios somewhere to disable EIST and C1 .................. I would disable them when overclocking ............ those are the intel speed stepping ............(google)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> things are looking good ................ are you having any booting troubles ?
> 
> 
> have you tried any stress testing yet ? you should try passing a prime 95 for QUAD cores for atleast one hour to be sure temps are good
> ...


yep I stress test with Prim95, OCCT and Orthos aswell as testing the memory with memtest86. The only difference I would do to what Linderman says is I would abort at 60c but that is bye the bye because the cpu will use its shut off feature at 72c (if I remember correctly), I just wouldn't want to go anywhere near it.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

when I up it to 333 it wont boot at all, does this mean maybe I need to up the voltage? what voltages should be I adjusting. Is there a core voltage and fsb voltage?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah .......... try bumping cpu voltage to 1.35 ...... if no go ..... try 1.36

some guys run them as high as 1.40 .............but I dont like to


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

FSB strap should be at 1333 when cpu clock is at 333


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

When I try to run occt, it runs for lie 1-2 minutes then stops? Any ideas? It says error detected on core #0?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

go to 1.38 volts on cpu


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do you have a link for the ram you are using now ..............


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_6400_reaper_hpc_edition This is the part number, but my timings are different, on the side of the ram it says 4-3-3-15, maybe its an older model, i got it used i dunno.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats darn good memory !


set your timings at 5-5-5-15 and your memory voltage at 2.1volts


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

My Abit board has the overclocking Guru program, can I make my adjustments in that or should I just do it in Bios?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheverge said:


> My Abit board has the overclocking Guru program, can I make my adjustments in that or should I just do it in Bios?


You could give it a try but if this a program running through windows I would be wary just like those apps that are supposed to flash your bios as they can **** things up.

Not sure if this guru program is any good, I would have a look on google to see if its reliable or not before using it plus those programs never get the results you could get by manually doing it.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Id rather just do it through Bios then lol I dont want to take any chances, and its not hard to do through Bios. Thanks for quick reply. Should I change DRAMM Sped, its 2:3 right now, I have the timing set at 5-5-5-15 and the volts are auto on 2.0. In cpu-z my rated fsb is only 1088, core speed is 1632. Under memory it says dual channel, but only at 408.1 frequency.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well ................. IMHO good hints are given by overclocking software 


what I mean by that:


us the overclocking software to bump things up then make notes of what it changes


say your cpu is stock at 3.0 ghz


then I would try a software overclock (guru) and try getting to 3.3 ghz .......... then record what the settings are at that speed

overclock again to 3.6 ghz .............. again record what the settings are


then go to 4.0 ghz ............ record again


then review the changes and amounts ................ you will get a feel for what adjustments need to be made ............ and how much the increases are per 300mhz of speed boosting 


in the end .............. input your settings manually ............ only so you dont have to load them each time you boot .........


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I tried the setting s you said manually, but now it wont boot up when i turn it on its just 1 solid beeeep high pitched, tried clearing cmos didnt work.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

could the cpu be dead now?


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Nvmind that, somehow the pci power was loose. pushed it in and all normal.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that had to be a kodak moment .....................LOL





I couldnt figure out why my ears were burning ..............:laugh:


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

It was lol.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If I remember correctly 400 is 800MHz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in your are referring to seeing 400mhz in cpuz memory tab = YES ................as long as your memory tab says you are runnign in DUAL channel ........... then 400 x 2 = 800mhz

if you are running in single channel ............... then you are running your memory at 400mhz ...............period


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

When I install OCCT, it says "your directx9 isnt up to date occt GPU and PSU test will be disabled", Im on vista with directx10, should I do it in xp?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nah ............ you can ignore that and just stress test your CPU ........ the other stuff is watching a stress test of your power supply and video card ..............dont know if OCCT has a more recent or vista version ?


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

When I try making adjustments like we have been, and then it wont boot up, is hurting anything, or possibility of frying something, I mean I know there is always a chance, do you know what I mean?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very little chance of damage ..................


where were you at the last time you had good boot-up and good stress tests .............and where are you now ???????


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

right now I have C1E and EIST disabled, ram set at 5-5-5-15-35, the ddr2 voltage on auto at 2.00, External clock 300 X9, N/B strap CPU as "by cpu"(psb1066), dram spec (cpu:dram) by speed (2:3), estimated dram clock 450, cpu voltage auto 1.3125. And it boots to where windoes is loading in and the blue screen crashes.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you have the Q6600 .............. refresh my memory ............... if yes


then set the cpu voltage to 1.35


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look for some FSB voltage settings ............. you may have to bump them up .01 volts


have you tried overclocking with that guru program ................. it will give us some good hints ..............


set it at 2.7 then record all the settings it will tell you

then bump it to 2.8 and record again

3.0 record again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also ............... are you running the most recent bios for your board ?


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

1.3375 and 1.3625 are my closest options. yes q6600


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have the newest bios, 1.5. I cant find fsb volts anywhere, the guru program, everytime I try and adjust in it the computer freezes up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have a look here 


click on each of the bios sections 

http://www.abit.com.tw/banner/bios-guide/index.htm


I "think" when you are in the guru program .................... you leave the settings on auto

and just increase the cpu speed you want ............ not sure ........ they are all diff ....


try it that way though .................. change on the cpu speed you want from inside guru then look what the settings are that it says in the next page = voltage 



give us those settings in this reply


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there are some major league new overclocking fixes in bios 16 and 17

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/down...pTITLE_ON_SCREEN=AW9D-MAX&pSOCKET_TYPE=LGA775


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

follow floppy disk method !

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/download/guide.php#5


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

go directly to version 17


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I changed it to 1.3625, and was working till i tried occt and it crashed right after it started, temps were 40. OK, will do bios then get back to you. When I'm sing guru, should I leave C1E and EIST disabled?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first update bios to version 17

dont forget ............ after you flash bios ............. enter the bios and hit "load optimized bios defaults" then save and exit 


then you will be ready to overclock after you check to be sure you can enter windows OK ..............


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont have a floppy, is there a way to do it without?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yeah .............. you can buy a replacement bios chip and have the vendor flash the chip with version 17

http://bios-repair.co.uk/about.htm



for more info ....................

visit biosman.com


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm just going to buy a floppy.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Cheverge said:


> I'm just going to buy a floppy.







SMART MOVE .....................ray:


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

What should the temps be when running OCCT with my system?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

never over 63C; I pick 63C because some of the very highest top of the line overclocks will hit 60C briefly, but if they hit 63 then its a risk taker


a good overclock is two hours or more stable at 45C to 55C an acceptable one is 55-63


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

mine never went over 53, but just miner overclocked right now. thanks.


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there a way to set the pc up so that it shuts down if it reaches a certain temperature?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Cheverge said:


> Is there a way to set the pc up so that it shuts down if it reaches a certain temperature?





shutdown; not that I am aware of


you can set the alarm temp in the bios, but thats about it, I think?


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a floppy and went to put the five files I got from abit on a new floppy that I had formatted like they said create an ms-dos startup disk, but there isnt enough room on the floppy for the files the format puts on it and the 5 files from abit? I have 1.44MB floppys, Do I have to get bigger ones, this is all they had at the store.


----------



## Slappybag (Jun 4, 2009)

I didnt bother to read it all but you should go with the blue pillows, obviously


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a floppy and went to put the five files I got from abit on a new floppy that I had formatted like they said create an ms-dos startup disk, but there isnt enough room on the floppy for the files the format puts on it and the 5 files from abit? I have 1.44MB floppys, Do I have to get bigger ones, this is all they had at the store.


----------

